# Orbea Rise or all in?



## chainringX2 (Dec 31, 2010)

Never thought I would even entertain an e- bike. I’m stubborn and I like to suffer. For many years I’ve raced and done numerous endurance events (Leadville 100, 24 hour races etc), so I was always anti EMTB. Things change. kids in high school sports, few injuries, surgery and just getting older….. now I get it. 
That said, I went and looked at the Scott Patron and rode it around. The power is ridiculous. However, what stood out to me is that it’s just massive. It (and a lot of other) look like motorcycles. So, I came across the Orbea Rise. To me, making a transition, this seems like a more normal progression into EMTB. Most reports talk about how it feels like riding a normal trail bike and that’s what I want. I dont want to lose that feeling. I guess my only concern is the range. I do still go on long rides, but most of the time I’m in the 2-3 hour range. I also still plan on riding my analog bike 80% of the time, but we‘ll see

So, anyone riding a Rise that maybe wishes they went full size? Or is this a really good option?


----------



## geardoc (Jan 15, 2004)

Same impression I had. Got an Orbea Wild and found it too heavy and "powerful". Traded it in on a Rise, when I could finally find one. Rise is an almost perfect transition from an acoustic bike. I like how the assist can be dialed down to almost nothing, providing a slight nudge when necessary. Or, let it rip at higher power for an impossible climb or go fast to cool off after a long ride.


----------



## chainringX2 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just what I’m looking for. im Not in it for all out power. what About range?


----------



## chainringX2 (Dec 31, 2010)

And… Carbon bike with 360W battery or is the Aluminum version with the 540W battery a better choice?


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

chainringX2 said:


> Just what I’m looking for. im Not in it for all out power. what About range?


I owned an Orbea Rise and just sold it for the new Trek Fuel EXe. If it were me, I would wait a bit and get either the EXe, new Pivot Shuttle or Transition Relay. Specialized has a new SL coming out and I hear Orbea is going to update he Rise. It is a good time for SL EMTB‘s.

Not trying to steer you from the Rise. It is an amazing bike and rides like a full pedal bike. That said, the motor is loud and definitely rattles. Also, do some research as there have been problems with the Shimano EP8 in which neither Shimano or Orbea are taking care of. Not sure I want warranty issues on an almost $10k bike. 

Either way, you are gonna love the SL EMTB’s. Game changers. Bigger rides with more descents, always leaving a huge smile on my face. You will not be stopping for quick rests in the middle of your ride, making for quicker outings on those days you have other responsibilities. You can get as much exercise/workout as you choose. Good luck on your search.


----------



## North woods gal (Apr 26, 2021)

I bought the Specialized Levo SL this spring when the price dropped for precisely the same reasons you have been considering the Orbea. I wanted an e-bike that rode like my other FS trail bikes and that was geared like my regular FS trail bikes. That, and I don't really need a huge assist for what I climb. I just wanted some assist at times. In other words, I wanted an e-mtb where using the motor was 100% optional and not a must to get up climbs because of the extra weight of a big motor and battery on full power e-mtbs.

The Levo SL has been terrific. On most rides, I don't even bother to turn on the motor. I have going on 150 miles off trail riding and I'm still in the original battery charge. When I do use the motor, it's mostly on the lowest assist level. And the SL does ride like my other FS trail bikes. In fact, that little extra wight down on the bb area gives it a nice planted feel without slowing the bike down. My average speed with the SL with the motor off has been the same as my average speeds with my other FS trail bikes. That was exactly what I wanted.

Again, I am not making 1000 foot climbs, either. I didn't buy the Levo SL to do climbs I couldn't do on one of my other bikes. As above, though, it is nice to have a little help when you are getting tired our fatigued or want to work on your downhill techniques and not beat yourself up on the climbs. The SL has been a great fit for my riding. I use it in rotation with my other FS trail bikes and enjoy it for what it can do when I ride it, but it hasn't replaced my other bikes at all.

That's my situation. Whether the SL class e-mtb works for you is something you have to decided for yourself. Best of luck on your search.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

chainringX2 said:


> And… Carbon bike with 360W battery or is the Aluminum version with the 540W battery a better choice?


I'd love a 540 battery on my carbon rise but I still get good range, I've done 30 miles/3k climbing in mostly trail mode with a little eco mixed in. Also I've read that the carbon version w/extender battery is still lighter and will have more juice so something to consider, either way would work tho. Also agree there are some other nice choices out there now but w newer less proven motor/battery systems


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

The light weight E-bikes are pretty cool. I describe them as giving you world class fitness. Feel just like riding a regurlar bike, but you now climb like WC XC racer. I have Levo SL and my wife has a Rise. My biggest complaint about the SL is battery range. I can punch out a 2hr ride, maybe 2.5hrs if I am really conservative with my battery usage. The Rise has a bigger battery but even for it I would recommend getting a range extender.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

The only abomination is when we fight amongst ourselves. I have an EMTB, regular analog MTBs and even a road bike. I ride them all and love all of them. I have a dirt bike and even a unicycle that I ride and enjoy. If I had a single speed bike, I'm sure I'd love that too. Anything with wheels is good with me. Ride what you like, enjoy what you ride and allow others the same choice. Let's all hold hands and sing Kumbaya now.😀


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

chainringX2 said:


> Never thought I would even entertain an e- bike. I’m stubborn and I like to suffer. For many years I’ve raced and done numerous endurance events (Leadville 100, 24 hour races etc), so I was always anti EMTB. Things change. kids in high school sports, few injuries, surgery and just getting older….. now I get it.
> That said, I went and looked at the Scott Patron and rode it around. The power is ridiculous. However, what stood out to me is that it’s just massive. It (and a lot of other) look like motorcycles. So, I came across the Orbea Rise. To me, making a transition, this seems like a more normal progression into EMTB. Most reports talk about how it feels like riding a normal trail bike and that’s what I want. I dont want to lose that feeling. I guess my only concern is the range. I do still go on long rides, but most of the time I’m in the 2-3 hour range. I also still plan on riding my analog bike 80% of the time, but we‘ll see
> 
> So, anyone riding a Rise that maybe wishes they went full size? Or is this a really good option?


I LOVE my Rise m20. I've gotten well over 3000' vertical on the stock battery in the Colorado Rockies. With the battery extender, the range is seemingly endless.

yes, Rise feels a lot more like a regular trailbike compared to the 50 pound + "full power" ebikes. I'm comfortable riding Rise in Eco mode with friends on non-ebikes, but I couldn't say the same on my former full power YT which has a completely different power feel.

I have zero maintenance issues, other than an occasional creaky pivot which is easy to clean and relube.

In regard to other poster's comments about Trek and other offerings, I'm sure they're great. But e-bikes are an arms race. As soon as you buy something, some manufacturer will offer something with some advancement. So my best advice is to jump in and not worry about the next big advancement in e-bikes, because the end is not yet in sight.

The Trek looks and sounds nice, but the folks at Vital commented that while the Trek is a bit quieter and with smoother power delivery, the Rise is a better overall trailbike.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree. Those are the dumbest names. Analog, Acustic.... are we talking guitars or bikes?? Also, where did the term "Full fat" e-bike come from?!? How dumb is that. They're not full and they're not fat. Just call them EMTBs and MTBs and we'll all know what you're talking about. I'm not sensitive. I couldn't care less what others think or say. I just do my own thing.

Getting back on track to the OP. I have a Rise M10 and love it. It has plenty of power, range and really does feel light enough to be a great transition to an EMTB. My son has an Orbea Wild that has more power but is much heavier. I like both of them, but my Rise is just better for me as I like the more normal feel.


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

JKA said:


> The only abomination is when we fight amongst ourselves. I have an EMTB, regular analog MTBs and even a road bike. I ride them all and love all of them. I have a dirt bike and even a unicycle that I ride and enjoy. If I had a single speed bike, I'm sure I'd love that too. Anything with wheels is good with me. Ride what you like, enjoy what you ride and allow others the same choice. Let's all hold hands and sing Kumbaya now.😀


I couldn’t agree more. I also ride a gravel bike, full pedal MTB, and my EMTB. Heck, I even ride my wife’s bike just to change it up. My next bike will likely be a single speed with belt drive and Onyx hubs. Thanks for the perspective.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Almost 2 months ago, I was at the LBS with money to spend. They had both the carbon and aluminum Orbeas available, the Santa Cruz Heckler and some other brands available (cannondale and Scott). I picked the Heckler 29. 

Why? Power and range. I was able to test ride a carbon Rise over a two day period. I loved it! But I observed that it would be out of juice after a 1.75-2 hour ride. Was I too generous with the boost? Probably. Would I have been happy with the Rise? Absolutely. Would I have purchased the Rise had it been the only option. Likely. 

But, I think for me, I made the right choice. I sure have enjoyed the power and range. I live in an area that has a lot of steep ups and downs. I also like that it has a bit more travel. To each his own. You can’t go wrong with the Rise. 

Happy trails!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

Silent Drone said:


> Almost 2 months ago, I was at the LBS with money to spend. They had both the carbon and aluminum Orbeas available, the Santa Cruz Heckler and some other brands available (cannondale and Scott). I picked the Heckler 29.
> 
> Why? Power and range. I was able to test ride a carbon Rise over a two day period. I loved it! But I observed that it would be out of juice after a 1.75-2 hour ride. Was I too generous with the boost? Probably. Would I have been happy with the Rise? Absolutely. Would I have purchased the Rise had it been the only option. Likely.
> 
> ...


Nice ride!


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm sure the SC Heckler is a sweet ride. There are few bad choices among the top of the line EMTBs. I've had to do a double and triple take on your photo. It's just the perspective, but it looks like a 29 rear and 27.5 front. Reverse MX. Photos can be very deceiving.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

My typical ride on my Rise is 20/3,000’ around 1:45 moving time and usually have 15-20% battery left riding in profile 1 with boost set at 56NM max. I mainly use boost on the steeper climbs and the ride back to the car, which always sucks up an additional 10-15% battery as I get tired and don’t need to save any battery.

If you still plan on riding your other bike 80%, my guess is 25/3500-4000’ 2hrs or so can easily be achieved as the norm on the Rise.

After owning my Rise (first emtb) for over a year, I have zero interest in ever owning a heavy FF Ebike and I do have ailing knees that bother me daily.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

JKA said:


> I'm sure the SC Heckler is a sweet ride. There are few bad choices among the top of the line EMTBs. I've had to do a double and triple take on your photo. It's just the perspective, but it looks like a 29 rear and 27.5 front. Reverse MX. Photos can be very deceiving.


I see it too. Weird. It’s definitely not a reverse mullet! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

Ripbird said:


> My typical ride on my Rise is 20/3,000’ around 1:45 moving time and usually have 15-20% battery left riding in profile 1 with boost set at 56NM max. I mainly use boost on the steeper climbs and the ride back to the car, which always sucks up an additional 10-15% battery as I get tired and don’t need to save any battery.
> 
> If you still plan on riding your other bike 80%, my guess is 25/3500-4000’ 2hrs or so can easily be achieved as the norm on the Rise.
> 
> After owning my Rise (first emtb) for over a year, I have zero interest in ever owning a heavy FF Ebike and I do have ailing knees that bother me daily.


Agree with this. I could usually get 20-25 miles and 3,000-3,500’. I generally had some battery remaining and rode similar to you in my use of boost.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

chainringX2 said:


> Never thought I would even entertain an e- bike. I’m stubborn and I like to suffer. For many years I’ve raced and done numerous endurance events (Leadville 100, 24 hour races etc), so I was always anti EMTB. Things change. kids in high school sports, few injuries, surgery and just getting older….. now I get it.
> That said, I went and looked at the Scott Patron and rode it around. The power is ridiculous. However, what stood out to me is that it’s just massive. It (and a lot of other) look like motorcycles. So, I came across the Orbea Rise. To me, making a transition, this seems like a more normal progression into EMTB. Most reports talk about how it feels like riding a normal trail bike and that’s what I want. I dont want to lose that feeling. I guess my only concern is the range. I do still go on long rides, but most of the time I’m in the 2-3 hour range. I also still plan on riding my analog bike 80% of the time, but we‘ll see
> 
> So, anyone riding a Rise that maybe wishes they went full size? Or is this a really good option?


Just got back from Brown County that finally gave my Rise H15 a decent test. I went for the H over the lighter M for the increase range of the larger battery and figured the weight penalty of Aluminum is not to worry about with an ebike. One one ride I did 41 miles and 3600ft of climbing on trail setting (47NM). I finished the ride with about 13% battery left but I was pooped (that is still a lot of pedaling). After a quick charge then went out again and did another 13 miles, 1300ft of climbing all in boost on a double black trail in the same day. That leads me to discuss weight...

Riding on the smoother trails, the 46lb of my Rise is not felt at all (I have upgraded the brakes, shifting and wheels though). It was when I got to black and double black trails that the weight came into play. While power allows you to clear a lot of natural tech when it is of the smaller scale quite easily, when you get to larger features where you need to manual/hop over trees, large step ups and whatnot, then the weight becomes noticeable. I also had one section where I needed to hike-a-bike. Picking up a 46lb Rise is definitely noticeable but it is not awful. Walk mode works pretty well but sometimes you just have to pick it up. I feel I am gaining strength in that regards. I would not want to do that on a full power ebike.

In the end though the biggest downside to the Rise is the rattly EP8 motor. My god that thing is noisy when clattering through the rough stuff if you are not pedaling.

Still, with that said, overall would not have ridden what I did without the RiSE. I had a fantastic weekend and it really makes roadtrips to cycling destinations much more enjoyable when you know you can ride more and experience more in your destination without burnout. I rode two states and three systems in three days for a total of 6 rides. I rode 110 miles with 9,537 ft climbed. Big numbers for three days.

Looking at the top 10 on ebike segments in Strava I got a lot of top 10 places. That may be the only place where I might resent the full size ebikes. Overall they are faster as they can put down more power, but if it weren't for that I would not care.


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

The Rise is a great bike and if you do decide to get the range extender, will go as far as any full size ebike unless you are all turbo all the time. I had a M10 and it was about the perfect in-between from a non-e to emtb. Also, check out the new Pivot Shuttle SL and Trek Fuel EXe. 

SM


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Roaming50 said:


> Just got back from Brown County that finally gave my Rise H15 a decent test. I went for the H over the lighter M for the increase range of the larger battery and figured the weight penalty of Aluminum is not to worry about with an ebike. One one ride I did 41 miles and 3600ft of climbing on trail setting (47NM). I finished the ride with about 13% battery left but I was pooped (that is still a lot of pedaling). After a quick charge then went out again and did another 13 miles, 1300ft of climbing all in boost on a double black trail in the same day. That leads me to discuss weight...
> 
> Riding on the smoother trails, the 46lb of my Rise is not felt at all (I have upgraded the brakes, shifting and wheels though). It was when I got to black and double black trails that the weight came into play. While power allows you to clear a lot of natural tech when it is of the smaller scale quite easily, when you get to larger features where you need to manual/hop over trees, large step ups and whatnot, then the weight becomes noticeable. I also had one section where I needed to hike-a-bike. Picking up a 46lb Rise is definitely noticeable but it is not awful. Walk mode works pretty well but sometimes you just have to pick it up. I feel I am gaining strength in that regards. I would not want to do that on a full power ebike.
> 
> ...


Nice summary of your impressions. Thanks.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Roaming50 said:


> In the end though the biggest downside to the Rise is the rattly EP8 motor. My god that thing is noisy when clattering through the rough stuff if you are not pedaling.


I once complained about 'barking dogs' here in Mexico - our handyman simply asked me "why do you listen to them?"


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

Yesterday's ride on my H15 was 22 miles with 4,900 feet of climbing, I had 1 bar left (no range extender) and my ride weight is about 200 pounds. Done this route six times so far with sometimes 1 bar and sometimes 2 bars left. Depends on how much I use Boost mode.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Jack7782 said:


> I once complained about 'barking dogs' here in Mexico - our handyman simply asked me "why do you listen to them?"


Ya, I stopped listening for it after ride 2 and realized that when you pay more attention to the trail conditions and what's in front of you, the gear clatter is all but unnoticeable.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

mvray said:


> Yesterday's ride on my H15 was 22 miles with 4,900 feet of climbing, I had 1 bar left (no range extender) and my ride weight is about 200 pounds. Done this route six times so far with sometimes 1 bar and sometimes 2 bars left. Depends on how much I use Boost mode.


That's pretty good especially considering the elevation gain. And that's a pretty steep average grade! Most of my 20-23 mile rides with a healthy amount of climbing still only have 2500-3000 ft. of climbing. The ebike would certainly be welcomed.


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

KRob said:


> That's pretty good especially considering the elevation gain. And that's a pretty steep average grade! Most of my 20-23 mile rides with a healthy amount of climbing still only have only have 2500-3000 ft. of climbing. The ebike would certainly be welcomed.


That 4,900 feet was over three separate big climbs with a few smaller ones in there over the 22 mile loop on mostly black downhills. The last climb was mostly boost mode. Regenerative charging would be cool.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

chainringX2 said:


> Never thought I would even entertain an e- bike. I’m stubborn and I like to suffer. For many years I’ve raced and done numerous endurance events (Leadville 100, 24 hour races etc), so I was always anti EMTB. Things change. kids in high school sports, few injuries, surgery and just getting older….. now I get it.
> That said, I went and looked at the Scott Patron and rode it around. The power is ridiculous. However, what stood out to me is that it’s just massive. It (and a lot of other) look like motorcycles. So, I came across the Orbea Rise. To me, making a transition, this seems like a more normal progression into EMTB. Most reports talk about how it feels like riding a normal trail bike and that’s what I want. I dont want to lose that feeling. I guess my only concern is the range. I do still go on long rides, but most of the time I’m in the 2-3 hour range. I also still plan on riding my analog bike 80% of the time, but we‘ll see
> 
> So, anyone riding a Rise that maybe wishes they went full size? Or is this a really good option?


Same boat here. Lots of endurance racing (even did the 3 day TSE last year), still relatively fit, but wanted to add an eMTB as a "break" during the week since I tend to ride 5 days a week, mixing MTB and gravel. At the time, I also rode a KTM dirt bike. I bought a Pivot Shuttle, and liked it, but got intrigued by the idea of a lightweight eMTB. I did indeed buy an Orbea Rise, and after an initial couple months or so of enjoying it, I decided that it was not the ideal option for me. It was "neither man nor beast". I was fit enough that it didn't make sense to ride it on days with my MTB crew, and it wasn't really powerful enough to hang with a couple friends on full power eMTBs. About the same time, I sold my KTM dirt bike. I decided to go "all in" and get an S-Works Levo. I am extremely happy with that decision. When I want a good aerobic workout, I ride my Santa Cruz. When I want a "moto style" day, with less aerobic effort but as much or more bike handling effort, I ride the Levo. 

My take is that if you are only going to have one bike, something like the Rise or Fuel.EXE makes sense. If you are going to keep a regular MTB, go for a full power eMTB. Far more grin inducting and fun riding at the limit.


----------



## edj (Mar 31, 2010)

My take is that if you are only going to have one bike, something like the Rise or Fuel.EXEmakes sense. If you are going to keep a regular MTB, go for a full power eMTB. Far more grin inducting and fun riding at the limit.

Plus 1 from someone who just got a Fuel Exe. I don't hear the motor on this bike and it provides a smooth assist. I can choose the kind of work out I want. I ride mostly with my son and grandson and this allows me to keep up with them without "killing" myself. Worthwhile investment. XT build is "good" value and weighs the least of any of the builds.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> I LOVE my Rise m20. I've gotten well over 3000' vertical on the stock battery in the Colorado Rockies. With the battery extender, the range is seemingly endless.
> 
> yes, Rise feels a lot more like a regular trailbike compared to the 50 pound + "full power" ebikes. I'm comfortable riding Rise in Eco mode with friends on non-ebikes, but I couldn't say the same on my former full power YT which has a completely different power feel.
> 
> ...


M20 here also. I like it a lot. Not heavy, no way was I going to buy a 50-pound "mountain bike." Ride in Ride1 modified ECO all the time. Age = 77.


----------

